# S&W Shield Holster



## pcook32501 (Oct 18, 2012)

So I just got the shield in .40 and it is amazing. After adding the crimson trace laser grip. It's a bad little beast. I've been looking for a thigh holster for it for when I go out in the woods. Be great if I could find a Blackhawk style holster. Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

I use this one with no complaints.

http://www.amazon.com/UTG-Special-Operations-Universal-Tactical/dp/B001BR1LYK/ref=sr_1_3?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1365765010&sr=1-3&keywords=holsters+for+pistols



also have a couple of these for hip holsters.

http://www.amazon.com/UTG-Deluxe-Commando-Belt-Holster/dp/B0018LA0UK/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1365765010&sr=1-1&keywords=holsters+for+pistols


They are relatively inexpensive but suprisingly well made. Lots of positive reviews on the website as well.


----------

